
Tesla mitigates car-stealing key fob problem - berbec
https://www.axios.com/tesla-model-s-key-fob-encryption-cybersecurity-theft-f5061b8e-d860-4372-a630-12dfae247469.html
======
Freestyler_3
Article is very short. What is the new security that Tesla has? Is it simply
more bits or other types of security??

The pin is basically a simple two step authentication

